# My Lilou



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello!
Let me introduce my sweet maltese - Lilou 

She's 10 months old now 









Lilou on her first show & me.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Martyna - WELCOME :chili::chili:Lilou is beautiful. How long have you been showing her? Is she your first show dog or have you had others? Best of luck and so glad you've joined us here. There are several members who show.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

There she is! Your little girl is such a beauty!

Thanks so much for sharing with us!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to Spoiled Maltese :aktion033: I'm glad you found us and look forward to hearing more about your adorable Lilou.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh love Lilou! Congrats on your first show! She looks like a nice solid girl.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Welcome to SM! Your baby is ADORABLE!!!:wub:


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for nice words about my Lilou <3  Tomorrow I will put there more photos


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

welcome to SM , she is a beauty.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Stunning!!!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome! She is very lovely. :wub2:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

She is gorgeous!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi and Welcome to you and your beautiful little girl :wub:.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome to SM. Your baby is beautiful:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a sweet pic! Your baby looks so small and pretty.
Hope you share her show career with us.
Welcome to SM


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Pretty Girl! Welcome to SM.

Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

What a beauty! :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Your Lilou is adorable! I love her sweet little face. Welcome to SM!


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for nice welcome :grouphug:
I am very glad that I can be there and talk with you 

Lilou is about 2kg (4,4 lbs). She is my little queen :wub::happy:



I love this forum :aktion033:

Have a nice day


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

We just want to say "HI" after long break 

Today I make new haircut for Lilou, after grooming we went for a walking to enjoy nice weather.











I totally fell in love with Lilou. And... I hope I can take another one maltese this year :wub:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:wub::wub: i love the new cut same one i use for Juliet you have a beautiful girl..........:chili::chili::chili: Welcome to SM:aktion033:


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Ursula :hugging:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

She's darling! Welcome!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

She's so adorable!!!


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you :ThankYou: It's so nice to see your maltese there also, I fell in love and I can't wait to puppies of my Lilou or.. my another maltese :w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Martyna, I didn't see your original posting so want to welcome you and Lilou to SM! I see you live in Poland! I love visiting there near Zacopane (or however it is spelled). 
Your maltese is lovely---who is she out of? Sire, Dam? She looks on the small side but has probably grown up now to be normal size. Did you enjoy showing her? Tell us more about yourself & your other maltese.
Looking forward to more news about you.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful Lilu


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks, I am so happy that you like my Lilou  Zakopane is away from me, but I also very like this city.

Lilou has 20 months and is about 6,7lbs. And she is out of:
Sire:
CH.PL, FIN, LT, BLR, Multi Junior Champion
*MALDONNAS DEEP IN MY HEART*
(JWW DEL ZARZOSO MACKENZIE x INT.CH MALDONNAS THE ONE I LOVE)

INT.CH MALDONNAS THE ONE I LOVE









JWW. DEL ZARZOSO MACKENZIE









Mother:
BLR.JCH, CH.PL, BLR
*ZINAIDA Z NOVEHO MESTA*
(CH. COSMOS Mystical Obsesion x ISIS z Novego Mesta - daughter of INT.CH Cinecitta Ericforester)

At this moment I have only one maltese but I hope at the second part of this year I can take another one :w00t: I am still thinking which kennel should I choose hmmmm...
Lilou is rather a breeding female than show maltese. I have a small kennel and I was a Junior Handler for about 10 years. Now I am breeder, groomer and handler of my fur babies :chili: 
For example there is my 5months old yorkie girl:









Sorry for my English, I hope you will understand me:blush:


----------

